# Power flex cord for those toothy cudas



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

This might work or not fir the toothy critters , its the Power flex cord it come in 120lb either glow red or yellow.
I did a double twisted string for more safety & I feel confident for now :bluefish: will be able to tell ina couple of weeks when a wet then on the E April trip


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

That's pretty interesting, by the way what kind of hooks are those?


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

sent you as pm Roger


----------

